# Insight Pump - my thoughts after a couple of months



## Phil65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi all,
Not been on for a while, been very busy with the house renovation.
Thought I would give you an updated opinion on the insight pump, had it for 3 or 4 months now and I have to say I would go back to the combo tomorrow! I don't wish to moan and should be thankful for having a pump.....of course I am, I wouldn't want to go back to MDI. So my reasons:
The Insight Meter if used correctly ie entering pre meal, after meal, carbs, muti/standard etc is SOOOOO slow!!!  so slow in fact that after the novelty factor wore off I now manually use the pump as it is far quicker. I know that defeats the object of having a fancy meter that stores the data that you input (my data won't be great if I keep bypassing the meter and going straight to the pump after testing.) but to go through the whole process on my meter takes ages......more "egg timer" than action! It's like an old computer starting up!
My second gripe is the cartridge size, I need a new cartridge every 28 hours, the Combo cartridge was much bigger and used to last at least 2 days (plus.) So I am changing my cartridge every day.....tedious. The Teflon cannulas are quite good if a bit clunky and an insertion device is needed, also the whole cannula changing process, priming etc takes much longer. The Meter needs charging very regularly unlike the combo that would last months, also you cannot test while it is charging (minor irritation.) The new NR cartridges are much more brittle I have already had 2 cracked ones and only noticed with one when my BG was in the 20s. I actually like the pump, even though the cartridges are way to small for my large insulin requirements but I hate the Meter (although if used correctly the data analysis is excellent) as it is unbearably slow! (I am quite impatient!) 
So my verdict is that the Insight (if used correctly) is great for the HCPs for analysing data but pants for the user! .......Give me back the Combo anytime! How do other Insight users feel?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Phil, nice to see you back again.
Sorry the insight hasn't lived up to your expectations  From reading other forums I see others have made the same comments and one person has been so frustrated she asked for a replacement combo.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 3, 2015)

Robster, who was a very active member here some years ago has written a blog about it and yes, he has concerns over the slowness of the handset too.

https://frompentopump.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/a-little-insight/

More recent posts are more positive about the insight though.

I can see why you are so frustrated given what you have said Phil - is there no way you can switch back to a Combo (using the inability to use bolus wizard and higher insulin requirements as a lever?)


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Not surprising Sue! The time lag in between the necessary usage steps is very annoying! Oh well! It works well for all of it's faults! And the charge lasts marginally longer than my IPhone!


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 3, 2015)

It will be interesting to read Insight users opinions after the honeymoon period of their "Gucci" new pump has worn off! Mine is close to a divorce! Haha, I will stick with it though, what is the choice? The pump is good (albeit small cartridges) meter not so!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2015)

Phil65 said:


> It will be interesting to read Insight users opinions after the honeymoon period of their "Gucci" new pump has worn off! Mine is close to a divorce! Haha, I will stick with it though, what is the choice? The pump is good (albeit small cartridges) meter not so!



Are they going to fix the problem with the self fill cartridges, I understood these were a lot bigger than the prefilled ones?


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Are they going to fix the problem with the self fill cartridges, I understood these were a lot bigger than the prefilled ones?



I don't know Sue but my prefilled are 1.6ml, so after priming etc only covers me for a day and a meal!


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 3, 2015)

I was given the spirit combo (about a month and a half ago) because the consultant said lots of people have complained about the insight and want to go back to the combo


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 4, 2015)

Amberzak said:


> I was given the spirit combo (about a month and a half ago) because the consultant said lots of people have complained about the insight and want to go back to the combo



No great surprise! I would say stick with the combo, I am sure Roche will have to modify the Insight in my opinion. Shame really, it is as if they focused on the data capability ahead of user functionality. As my old school reports used to say.......could do better!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 6, 2015)

Must be just me then - I love the Insight. I change the cartridge every two days and can do this while making tea in the morning. I used an inserter with the Combo so have no problem using it with the Insight. Meter is a bit slow but it has a great deal to do each time it's used so I can live with that. I would definitely not want the Combo again because although the cartridge lasted longer, it was such a pain the fill. With the Insight I can very quickly insert a new cartridge if necessary wherever I am. And there is much less stuff to take with you when staying away from home.
Definitely love my Insight!


----------



## grandma (Aug 31, 2015)

well been told my Combo will run out at end of year so went to a review about the Insight seemed okay but haven't seen any other pumps so dont know about them DN phoned last week to ask if that was the one I was going to have but did not say if there was any others or what they were so told her I would go with that one she said she would phone in November when to go after reading about it on hear don't relay know if to go with it or not now


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 1, 2015)

I have an Insight and I loved it at first. However, like Phil, I use a cartridge for 1 day and 1 meal. That is a bit of a pain,but my real moan is that the meter is so slow. I am not as pleased with it as I was. I don't know if I will be able to change it or not. I have a pump clinic in October, so I will have a chat with my Pump nurse.


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 1, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> I have an Insight and I loved it at first. However, like Phil, I use a cartridge for 1 day and 1 meal. That is a bit of a pain,but my real moan is that the meter is so slow. I am not as pleased with it as I was. I don't know if I will be able to change it or not. I have a pump clinic in October, so I will have a chat with my Pump nurse.



.......totally echo your opinion! Given the chance I would go back to the Combo (my previous pump) without hesitation.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 2, 2015)

Not sure if this helps but elsewhere Roche have told a user who complained about the slow meter to switch it on quickly IE a very quick press of the button and it goes faster!!! No idea if this is correct. Plenty of others are kicking off about the meter/handset though.


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 3, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Not sure if this helps but elsewhere Roche have told a user who complained about the slow meter to switch it on quickly IE a very quick press of the button and it goes faster!!! No idea if this is correct. Plenty of others are kicking off about the meter/handset though.



That isn't the problem Sue, it takes ages between 'screens' an egg timer type thing appears, I often can't be bothered to wait and use the pump direct.....very irritating! Especially if you are in a rush. I often use my old meter that I had with my Combo and use it without the Bluetooth function.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 3, 2015)

Phil65 said:


> That isn't the problem Sue, it takes ages between 'screens' an egg timer type thing appears, I often can't be bothered to wait and use the pump direct.....very irritating! Especially if you are in a rush. I often use my old meter that I had with my Combo and use it without the Bluetooth function.



Ah ok thanks, I have the Vibe so don't have a handset thank goodness.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 4, 2015)

I seem to be one of the few Insight fans here. A pre-filled cartridge lasts me just over 2 days and that's fine with me as it's so quick to change. Definitely don't want the chunky Combo again and wouldn't want one without the Bluetooth meter either as that would be very inconvenient. I suppose we all have different things we tolerate because they're not perfect.


----------

